# Free Drawings



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

yes please!
here are a few options

































Thanks!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks. This is Elli. She's a Missouri Fox Trotter


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

It would be great if you could draw my boy Max for me! 










or










or


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

You can have a go at Wally and/or Jazz if you like!


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

I would love one done


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Oooh, I'd love one! Here's a bunch of pictures, please choose your favorite
















\


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you for my drawing, you sent me via pm. Its set as my background


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

ThatNinjaHorse - I'm working on the first of the pics you attached. It should be done sometime tonight or tomorrow.

SmoothTrails - Pic is too small for adequate detail. If you get a larger pic to me before I'm done with TNH's pic, you'll be next in line. Otherwise fuzzyfeet is next.

Thanks for all the responses, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's one, can't wait to see what it looks like if you have time to draw it!!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I like you.

My link in siggy has plenty of pics of Sunny (tri paint). Feel free to practice with those if you want


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

ThatNinjaHorse - here is your drawing! Hope you like it!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow you have some serious talent!!!


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Aztecbaby - here's your drawing! It scanned a little dull/too light, so as soon as I can get to my home computer (where I have Photoshop) I'll adjust the levels to match the actual drawing.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Hoofprints_in_the_Sand - Thanks so much! Unfortunately, for fairness sake, flattery will get you nowhere. LOL. But I'll start on your drawing as soon as I can.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you! It's really good, wish I could draw like that xD


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

If you have time I would like a drawing of caddo my foal. He is only a day old in the bottom one and 1 month old in the top. choose the best pic.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

fuzzyfeet - Okay, this is something like your pic. See, I started sketching out the horse's shape, and then artist expression took over, and I couldn't help myself. I hope you like it!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Clementine said:


> Hoofprints_in_the_Sand - Thanks so much! Unfortunately, for fairness sake, flattery will get you nowhere. LOL. But I'll start on your drawing as soon as I can.


haha I wasn't trying to get in front of others in line! ;-) I am just really impressed, I wish I could draw like that!!!


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

Clementine said:


> fuzzyfeet - Okay, this is something like your pic. See, I started sketching out the horse's shape, and then artist expression took over, and I couldn't help myself. I hope you like it!


Thanks so much! that's gorgeus!


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

Did you already get 10 people with pictures...if you decide to do any more, please let me know?


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Rangergirl - I still have room for 2 more.


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Here's a pic of my baby if you want to try a Mini


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

ooohh  i would like one ! (sorry for the gigantic size, also ignore the halter?)


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

TwisterRush - The bigger the picture, the easier it is to capture detail! And, unless someone requests that I add it on, I almost never draw horses with any sort of tack on...which could be why I'm so bad at drawing tack! LOL I assume you also want his eye to be a normal color?

RangerGirl - Even though I have 10 now, I'll draw one for you if you get a pic to me.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Clementine said:


> TwisterRush - The bigger the picture, the easier it is to capture detail! And, unless someone requests that I add it on, I almost never draw horses with any sort of tack on...which could be why I'm so bad at drawing tack! LOL I assume you also want his eye to be a normal color?



Lol okay wonderful ! 
yes i would like her eyes to be the normal color lol


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks so much...Here's a picture of my Yankee


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Hoof_Prints_In_The_Sand & rangergirl56m: I would prefer a picture where your horse's head isn't down - there's not much to draw around their face (which I think makes the picture) when they're in that position.


----------



## mandik92 (Oct 16, 2009)

hello my name is mandi 
and i would love if you did one for me ^_^
you may pick nay photos from my album 
thank you 
xo


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Does something like this work better?


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

theres loads of pitctures choos whatever you like. 

this is apache.
http://s475.photobucket.com/albums/rr114/jadecoralwood/apache/

and this is lilly.
http://s475.photobucket.com/albums/rr114/jadecoralwood/lilly/


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Sorry it's taken so long for me to post more drawings - I've been really busy. I should be able to get some more done tomorrow.

Just out of curiosity, would any of you be interested in buying these? If so, how much would you pay for them?


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

I would love for you to do one of these two! It doesn't matter to me which one. And yeah I would probably buy one.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Clementine said:


> Sorry it's taken so long for me to post more drawings - I've been really busy. I should be able to get some more done tomorrow.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, would any of you be interested in buying these? If so, how much would you pay for them?


Honestly, you could probably sell them for $40 or more without the frame (additional with framing), based on what I've seen others sell theirs for! Yours are really good!! Can't wait to see mine


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Can you possibly do Cody (sketch, signature, anything!) for me? He is going to be sold soon. :'(







_This is one of my friend's, Kayla riding my pony, Cody. He is a 14.3hh Buckskin Mustang Gelding! Isn't he gorgeous?_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

awwww Cody is beautiful!


----------

